# sun damage



## mikepntt (Jul 12, 2009)

i have two plants outside in pretty much full sun. It looks like the plants were getting toasted by the sun. Is this bad for the plants to be in full sun in florida?


----------



## jmansweed (Jul 12, 2009)

Not sure with-out pics. Plants can take an almost unlimited amount of sun gathered watering is maintained and a you have a balenced feeding program.
Most burn like symtems are caused by nutrient related actions and/or ph levels. Indoors I've seen plant leaves and buds scortched by light from physical cantact. Unless your plants are newbies or fresh from the indoors I can't imagine the sun damging them.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 13, 2009)

Florida grower here also.My girls are getting about 14 hrs of sun,heat indexes at 100+.Just take steps to help the soil hold moisture,a layer of compost,dried leaves,anything that helps keep the sun from drying the soil to fast.I am giving my girls about 1 gallon each every 2-3 days.Check the sticky about wet/dry cycle.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2009)

I am also in the Southern US  My plants are in full sun with the very dry weather we are having water is more of a problem for me. I  am using 4 to 6 gallons a week per plant. anything that is in this heat without water is dead. We had no rain in the month of June. but have had 2 1/2 inches in the last 5 days so  maybe the rains will save me some trips to the forest. average temps 95 f heat index 95-105.


----------

